# Please Help! Found a tagged pigeon (NY)!



## NERC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you in advance for any help. 

I am in NY state and since yesterday have a red tagged pigeon living in my yard. I'd really like to help get this little guy back to his owner since I am unable to keep or care for him long term. Here is what I was able to get from his red tag: ARPU 2006 AU 8916

He also has a blank white tag on his other leg. I'm not much of a bird person, so I'm not sure what all this means. I know if this was my bird I would want someone to try very hard to get him back to me, so I'm trying to exhaust all my resources. I already have a call into the ARPU, but am not sure if there is any other information someone could provide. 

Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is what I came up with it may be the same number you called. also they will probably want the pigeon secured if possible..or else there is not much anyone can do if they bird is not caught.


36. Club Name : AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION 
Club Code : ARPU 
Club Secretary : 
City : OKLAHOMA CITY 
State : OK 
Phone No. : 405-848-5801


----------



## NERC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you. That is the number I called and left a message. Luckily I have a nice-sized dog crate that he is in for now. So, he is secure and has food and water. I just let him wander around during the day because he doesn't go far 

I did a quick search for the band number and haven't been able to find the owner. I sure hope the Union people can help me out. Thanks again!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would suggest *not* allowing the Pigeon outside anymore. He/she is obviously a lost Homer, and was lucky to have found someone as caring as you. Allowing him/her out could result in the Pigeon leaving your area and ending up in the same predicament he/she was in before meeting you.

Homers only have about a 40-60 chance of surviving in the Feral world. Your pal was probably getting starved and perhaps dehydrated as well. Keep her/him secure for now. If you'd like to give some out-of-cage time, do it inside.

Thanks for caring !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaye said:


> I would suggest *not* allowing the Pigeon outside anymore. He/she is obviously a lost Homer, and was lucky to have found someone as caring as you. Allowing him/her out could result in the Pigeon leaving your area and ending up in the same predicament he/she was in before meeting you.
> 
> Homers only have about a 40-60 chance of surviving in the Feral world. Your pal was probably getting starved and perhaps dehydrated as well. Keep her/him secure for now. If you'd like to give some out-of-cage time, do it inside.
> 
> Thanks for caring !


That stat is interesting, did not know that. what is the percentage of surviving for a feral hatched pigeon?


----------



## NERC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Update to Original Post!*

Just wanted to thank everyone for their help. After a lot of phone calls and research, I was able to locate a local Pigeon Club member who took the pigeon to a good home. Now I know what to do should another one wander into my yard! Thanks again!


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Help me find a home for a found bird!*

I also found a pigeon on August 19 in my graden in western Ma. I found that the owner named from the leg tag passed away 4 years ago and his wife does not know who hw sold the birds to. I was told it looks like a Flying Tippler. I see you found a home for your bird, any chance you can put me in touch with the person who found a home for your bird? I have sent letters to all the local clubs I found online Two replied, one gave me this link and the other told me it looked like a Flying Tippler. I know more about birds than computers and can not figure how to post a picture of the bird.


----------



## NERC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

cowboyjunke59- The phone number that "spirit wings" (see above post) provided was the one I used. It took a couple of attempts, but eventually they found someone to put me in contact with. They were very nice, so I suggest calling them. Good luck!

Here's that number again: 405-848-5801


----------

